# Kann FQDN nicht setzen [solved]

## DarkSpir

Hi alle zusammen.

Ich habe Gentoo auf meinem Laptop installiert. Jetzt habe ich mir zu Entwicklungszwecken einen Apache und PHP auf dem Laptop installiert und beim Starten des Apache steigt er mit der Fehlermeldung aus, dass er den FQDN der Maschine nicht ermitteln kann. Okay, hostname liefert mir nanobox zurück. Soweit so gut. Ein hostname -f gibt als Antwort "hostname: Unbekannter Rechner". ZOMGWTF?

```
modules=( "ifconfig" "wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"

dhcp_wlan0="release nodns nontp nonis"

dns_domain_wlan0="darkland.lan"

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.222.11"

dns_search_wlan0="darkland.lan"
```

Das erzeugt dann:

```
# Generated by net-scripts for interface wlan0

domain darkland.lan

search darkland.lan

nameserver 192.168.222.11
```

Was kann ich tun, damit ein hostname -f mir nanobox.darkland.lan zurück liefert? Ich fang sonst an zu verzweifeln...Last edited by DarkSpir on Mon Nov 26, 2007 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

also keine Ahnung, wie die "offizielle" Methode bei Gentoo aussieht aber ich habe das so gelöst, daß ich den domainname direkt in der /etc/conf.d/local.start setze:  */etc/conf.d/local.start wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> domainname homelinux.lan
> ```
> ...

 

Damit erhalte ich dann das von dir gewünschte Ergebnis: 

```
> hostname -f

gamemaster.homelinux.lan
```

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Inte

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> Was kann ich tun, damit ein hostname -f mir nanobox.darkland.lan zurück liefert? Ich fang sonst an zu verzweifeln...

 

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

```
HOSTNAME="nanobox"
```

... und falls Du die IP zu dem Namen habe möchtest, solltest Du noch ...

# nano -w /etc/hosts

```
${DEINE_IP_ADRESSE} nanobox.darkland.lan nanobox
```

... setzen.

Und das nächste Mal: Gentoo Linux Handbuch / 8.b. Netzwerkkonfiguration!

edit: alten mist gelöscht  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> # nano -w /etc/conf.d/domainname
> 
> ```
> DNSDOMAIN="darkland.lan"
> ```
> ...

 

Inte ich bin enttäuscht von dir. /etc/conf.d/domainname gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Du solltest mal die von dir verlinkte Doku lesen.  :Wink: 

Domainname passiert in der /etc/conf.d/net wie von ihm geschrieben, anscheinend hatte er nur den Eintrag in der /etc/hosts vergessen.

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> Du solltest mal die von dir verlinkte Doku lesen. 

 *lol* Wenn man liest, was man gerne sehen möchte.   :Laughing: 

Aber ein Gutes hat die Sache. Ich hab mal wieder was von Dir gehört.  :Wink: 

----------

## DarkSpir

Das Handbuch hab ich zuerst gelesen. Das Problem is halt, ich hab mein altes Laptop, das hab ich 2005 mit Gentoo installiert. Da ging das noch mit /etc/conf.d/dnsdomainname und /etc/conf.d/hostname, wie es im Handbuch steht.

Allerdings stand das auch mit /etc/hosts, das hab ich deshalb hier auch gemacht. Problem ist halt: Das Laptop hat nur eine einzige IP-Adresse, die es definitiv immer hat: Nämlich 127.0.0.1.

```
127.0.0.1      nanobox.darkland.lan, nanobox, localhost
```

Ist also ansich konfiguriert... Das Gerät ist ein Techniker-Notebook, das hurt in 1000 verschiedenen Lans rum und wechselt die IP-Adresse am Tag öfter als meine Freundin ihre Klamotten. Eine IP-Adresse definitiv festlegen die nicht 127.0.0.1 ist, ist spätestens nach 30 Minuten wieder veraltet...Last edited by DarkSpir on Mon Nov 26, 2007 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DarkSpir

Doppelposts sucken, aber mein Problem besteht immer noch... ;_;

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

das sollte helfen

```
echo "ServerName=domain.tld" >> /etc/conf.d/apache2
```

----------

## DarkSpir

Wär auch ne Lösung gewesen. RTFM hat allerdings direkt geholfen. Meine Lösung:

Streiche

```
127.0.0.1      nanobox.darkland.lan, nanobox, localhost
```

und ersetze durch

```
127.0.0.1      nanobox.darkland.lan nanobox localhost
```

Ich glaub das bedarf keiner weiteren Worte. Werde mich jetzt in die Ecke stellen und mich schämen, so wie es sich gehört.

----------

